# Dilemma - Next Car 🤔



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

I am posting this to a biased group but here goes.

I bought my TTS in 2015 and have been very (extremely) pleased with it. I went for the TTS as it is a practical convertible with good performance and boot space (owned two Z4s before moving to the TTS). I was hoping that by now there would be an EV version of the TTS (or similar by another manufacturer). I suspect we will not see such a beast for several years and given that EVs and the charging infrastructure are far from mature I am debating what car to get next. The TTS still seems to be the market leader in the practical convertible space (4WD, boot space, performance).

What are the thoughts of other owners who are looking to replace their TT?


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

ademanuele said:


> I am posting this to a biased group but here goes.
> 
> I bought my TTS in 2015 and have been very (extremely) pleased with it. I went for the TTS as it is a practical convertible with good performance and boot space (owned two Z4s before moving to the TTS). I was hoping that by now there would be an EV version of the TTS (or similar by another manufacturer). I suspect we will not see such a beast for several years and given that EVs and the charging infrastructure are far from mature I am debating what car to get next. The TTS still seems to be the market leader in the practical convertible space (4WD, boot space, performance).
> 
> What are the thoughts of other owners who are looking to replace their TT?


We have the exact same problem. Our TTS Roadster is three years old in July and we normally replace it at this age. We want the same type of vehicle but cannot find anything in the price range as a TTS. In the past looked at the Porsche 718, inside the car just now looks dated compared to the TT. We have had 4 TT Roadsters so really want a change. Just don’t know what to get.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

moved from TTS to TT-RS almost for the same reason, not easy to find a coupè substitute in terms of: practicality, AWD, luggage capacity, possibility to carry a 3rd passenger for "emergency"/short trips, interior design….
the only alternative would have been a GT4, but higher price, higher maintenance costs and lower practicality (despite a better overall performance)… I also considered RS5 coupè (but higher cost, bigger dimensions, lower drivability…) and M2 comp (dated interior, RWD).
so at the moment still enjoying TT, but interested to see new M2 (should be very nice if follows current M4 style and AWD possibility) and new Cayman (full electric, rumours say)


----------



## mtainkat (10 mo ago)

I’m coming at it from a slightly different perspective… I’ve thought about a TT for a few years but now I know they’re stopping making them I’ve ordered a new one to hopefully see me through the next 5 or 6 years until someone actually designs an electric, or maybe hydrogen, car that looks half decent…the trend for SUVs and dull electric designs is really making motoring boring


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

ademanuele said:


> I am posting this to a biased group but here goes.
> 
> I bought my TTS in 2015 and have been very (extremely) pleased with it. I went for the TTS as it is a practical convertible with good performance and boot space (owned two Z4s before moving to the TTS). I was hoping that by now there would be an EV version of the TTS (or similar by another manufacturer). I suspect we will not see such a beast for several years and given that EVs and the charging infrastructure are far from mature I am debating what car to get next. The TTS still seems to be the market leader in the practical convertible space (4WD, boot space, performance).
> 
> What are the thoughts of other owners who are looking to replace their TT?


I'll be replacing the TT with a Cayman 718S. But I agree the TT is an excellent practical coupe.


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

ademanuele said:


> I am posting this to a biased group but here goes.
> 
> I bought my TTS in 2015 and have been very (extremely) pleased with it. I went for the TTS as it is a practical convertible with good performance and boot space (owned two Z4s before moving to the TTS). I was hoping that by now there would be an EV version of the TTS (or similar by another manufacturer). I suspect we will not see such a beast for several years and given that EVs and the charging infrastructure are far from mature I am debating what car to get next. The TTS still seems to be the market leader in the practical convertible space (4WD, boot space, performance).
> 
> What are the thoughts of other owners who are looking to replace their TT?


There is an electric replacement for a TT, what do they call it? GT? or something like that. Its as big as a boat. And nearly 100k.You owned 2 Z4s? I have 2000 Z3 for last 15 yrs.2 litre straight six ,eats super unleaded but fun. I had the same problem last year looking to replace TT. Decided enough is enough and waiting on a lease car coming. I stay in a terrace house so Evs out the question. My 1st electric vehicle will be for taking me to the shops. Scooter club.Have a look at the new Toyota GR 86. Just coming out and by all accounts its getting rave reviews. Naturally asperated about 240bhp. Looks Kool


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

iainfrmeastkilbride said:


> Have a look at the new Toyota GR 86. Just coming out and by all accounts its getting rave reviews. Naturally asperated about 240bhp. Looks Kool


Too late for that. All UK allocation sold in 90 minutes. Wow!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

ademanuele said:


> I bought my TTS in 2015 and have been very (extremely) pleased with it. I went for the TTS as it is a practical convertible with good performance and boot space (owned two Z4s before moving to the TTS). I was hoping that by now there would be an EV version of the TTS (or similar by another manufacturer). I suspect we will not see such a beast for several years and given that EVs and the charging infrastructure are far from mature I am debating what car to get next. The TTS still seems to be the market leader in the practical convertible space (4WD, boot space, performance).
> 
> What are the thoughts of other owners who are looking to replace their TT?


Exactly the same reasons I'm still running my 2016 roadster. I was intending to change my roadster for another TT 3 years ago but the way Audi started bundling their options and colour combination restrictions lead me to hang fire. Its still no better now and it doesn't make sense to me to spend £40k+ on a new TT when it will look and drive just the same as the one I already have.
Its not as though there's been any significant improvements or upgrades since I got mine - apart from messing up the front and rear ends with fake grey vents.


----------



## Drift (Jun 14, 2020)

Only just checking out the GR86 now. Somehow slipped under the radar. It's not massively powerful at 230BHP and it's not massively quicker 0-60 than a diesel TT but looks-wise I like a lot! The only thing that's a bit off-putting is it's RWD like the GT (Edit: Oh and the MPG is not good considering the power).


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

kevin#34 said:


> moved from TTS to TT-RS almost for the same reason, not easy to find a coupè substitute in terms of: practicality, AWD, luggage capacity, possibility to carry a 3rd passenger for "emergency"/short trips, interior design….
> the only alternative would have been a GT4, but higher price, higher maintenance costs and lower practicality (despite a better overall performance)… I also considered RS5 coupè (but higher cost, bigger dimensions, lower drivability…) and M2 comp (dated interior, RWD).
> so at the moment still enjoying TT, but interested to see new M2 (should be very nice if follows current M4 style and AWD possibility) and new Cayman (full electric, rumours say)


I am considering the TTRS, is there much difference in the interior and ride from the TTS? I understand this will be the last year to buy a TTRS?


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

ZephyR2 said:


> Exactly the same reasons I'm still running my 2016 roadster. I was intending to change my roadster for another TT 3 years ago but the way Audi started bundling their options and colour combination restrictions lead me to hang fire. Its still no better now and it doesn't make sense to me to spend £40k+ on a new TT when it will look and drive just the same as the one I already have.
> Its not as though there's been any significant improvements or upgrades since I got mine - apart from messing up the front and rear ends with fake grey vents.


I feel the same way, I was thinking about hanging onto my TTS however I don’t seem myself buying an EV before 2030 (cost, infrastructure and no affordable roadsters) thus will need another car to see me through…


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Just tried to organise a test drive of a TTRS, none available 😕 They will call me back when one is available, will not hold my breath…


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

We are in exactly the same boat and I logged into the forum just now and this was the first post!
Our TTS was purchased brand new in August 2017 and the 5 year warranty runs out on 30th July this year.
We looked at various cars to replace it - it now needs to regularly carry me and three 16-year old boys to and from school! 
Our son and his two friends have grown considerably since we bought the car and it’s just too tight a squeeze now!
Looked at the BMW 240i as a potential replacement but just ordered a brand new Tesla 3 Performance.
Petrol is very cheap here in UAE but the Tesla will still be much cheaper to run.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## KarlSwiss (11 mo ago)

ademanuele said:


> *Just tried to organise a test drive of a TTRS, none available* 😕 They will call me back when one is available, will not hold my breath…


I feel you
I tried to organise a TTS test drive to see the diff. between regular TT and TTS.
But get this…no dealership in Switzerland has one!
They were too busy packing their showrooms with EV bullshits and 3 different versions of Q5 & A1.
My best bet is Germany.

I too struggle with the fact that TT is an old platform & not going to be renewed. In terms of interior, it still looks up to date and tech wise I have all I need here.
No other coupe on the market checks all the boxes like TT for me. Except Cayman or Boxter, but they are expensive.

The prices of TT in Germany and Switzerland are still over-inflated and I can get a very good price if I sell mine.

At this point I would probably look for a diesel C class or TT TDI Quattro MK3, since driving in Switzerland is boring. Especially on the highway. Unless you plan on losing your monthly income, you will drive 120kmh MAX.

_MK3 TDI Quattro S-tronic_ are very rare and very few were made. I like this car, and this is the car that I had the longest. I think I just want to change for the sake of change. But every time I compare it to anything...I lose more than I gain.


----------



## AlrightSally (Feb 12, 2020)

Had a TTS mk3 for nearly 4 years. Now I wanna part exchange for a used TTRS - wish they did a manual but the auto is widely praised. Apart from an awful alcantara steering wheel (with ignition button), interior is pretty similar. Ride is a little worse considering the larger rims. Zero interest in an EV, like has been said, poor infrastructure, range anxiety, meh-designs, price.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

apart the buttons-style of the steering wheel, interior is totally the same
also the drivability is pretty the same (just slightly heavier feeling at the front, probably due to the heavier engine), while brakes are bit more powerful
the real difference is the one given by the 5-pot... sound and performance...




ademanuele said:


> I am considering the TTRS, is there much difference in the interior and ride from the TTS? I understand this will be the last year to buy a TTRS?


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

Well, I am leaning towards the TTRS Vorsprung, unlikely to be with me until next year but I can live with that...

What sort of discount are buyers getting/negotiating on new Audis at the moment?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I was in the same dilemma 4 years ago and upgraded from TTS to TTRS. I loved the TTS but the RS is even more enjoyable. I too would have thought of changing at 2 to 3 years but there's nothing any better, overall, IMO hence I still have her at 4 years old. Its my 5th TT and have been driving them 15 years.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Purchase a TTS Vosprung March 1st this year, my previous car was a 67 plate TTS. The 2022 model is chalk and cheese different to the 67 model. Better 7 speed gearbox, cannot feel the gear changes. Better Ride even though running 20" compared to my previous cars 19". Those who have older TT's should try the new ones. Cold be surprised at the differences


----------



## KarlSwiss (11 mo ago)

7th gear must be a significant improvement in terms of fuel economy on highways?


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

The TTS has a freewheeling option which the RS doesn't re economy.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

probably more marginal than significant, however at 130 kph the engine revs comfortably at 2300 rpm, not bad.
at the same speed, TTS was revving much higher


KarlSwiss said:


> 7th gear must be a significant improvement in terms of fuel economy on highways?


----------



## KarlSwiss (11 mo ago)

kevin#34 said:


> probably more marginal than significant, however at 130 kph the engine revs comfortably at 2300 rpm, not bad.
> at the same speed, TTS was revving much higher


Honestly never bothered or remember to look at what RPM does my 2.0TT spin while doing 130kmh. Need to remember to check.
I felt like TT needed that 7th gear.
One of the major reasons why I would upgrade to newer MY TT. That and the promise of more smooth gear operation at low city speeds.

At what MY does TT (regular non TTS) get 7th gear?
Is there a MY regular 2.0 TT that gets 7th gear and still doesn’t have that OPF?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

OPF and 7-gearbox DQ381 goes together on both TT and TTS
the 6-gear TT has quite longer gearbox ratio than 6-gear TTS (much shorter), that is the one that most benefitted from moving to the 7th gear


----------



## KarlSwiss (11 mo ago)

What a shame, Im all for refinement of newer DSG and fuel economy. But not at the sacrifice of those DSG farts


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

KarlSwiss said:


> 7th gear must be a significant improvement in terms of fuel economy on highways?


Hi

Goes in 7th gear at 42 mph, in dynamic mode?


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Next brand new car will 100% be an EV.... not sure which one yet though!

Mrs is on her 2nd EV (ID.3) very impressive, much better than the new shape Leaf it replaced and with a real life range of over 220 miles it's ample.

_*IF *_you can charge from home and the range is sufficient for your daily driving 90% of the time then they are a no brainer, we rarely need to use a public charger, they are dear to buy but cost next to nothing to run (£3.50 for over 200 miles).

If you cannot charge from home or work then I personally wouldn't get one.

99% of EV naysayers have never experienced a decent one and don't understand the way they charge (at night when you are asleep).

A TT EV would sell really well IMO.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Well I think this would be a nice repalcement for my roadster, and EV too ......








Wiesmann Project Thunderball is 671bhp electric convertible | Autocar

Just need to start saving up the pennies.


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

I've been searching around for a replacement to the TTS for some time now. Honestly nothing is tempting me away, except perhaps a TTRS in the right colour/spec, but it's a heck of a financial leap for a faster version of the same car. Still, nothing else quite like it so I'm still looking...


----------

